# Continuing Education Credits



## ARLORD (Jan 14, 2009)

How do you go about meeting your state's requirements. Do you go to online seminars, go to live seminars, other?

and who pays for them?

See the following link for your state requirements:

http://www.ncees.org/rcep/cpc.php


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 14, 2009)

I go to the University of Minnesota's CEU seminars, and my company pays for them.

I need 24/2yrs for MN and they can be in whatever.

I need 30/2yrs for IL but they must be in structural stuff.

I have a few other licenses, but if I do IL's CEU's and take them at the U of M then I'm good for everything else.

I do teach a few PE review courses and I can use that class time as CEU's but I typically don't.


----------



## buening (Mar 29, 2009)

Continuing education credits are NOT needed from when you first get your license up until you need to renew the license. After that you will need the continuing education credits. Check with your local SEAO (structural engineers assocation of....). For Illinois, it is the SEAOI. They constantly have seminars for PDHs. You can take NHI seminars on LRFD steel and/or concrete and practically get all of your PDHs, but it's anywhere from 2 days to 4.5 days long. Any ACI or AISC seminars are also game. Even training on STAAD or structural related computer software I would think would be game.

Here is the 2-day LRFD steel seminar from the SEAOI http://www.seaoi.org/documents/Seminar/052...eel_Seminar.pdf

I'm not sure about your company, but mine pays for the registration fees, hotel fees, and even pays my normal wages while I'm at the seminar


----------

